# סיימתי את הקרדיטים



## NetaSher (24/7/12)

סיימתי את הקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מצטערת שזה לקח לי כל כך הרבה ימים לסיים, והיות וזה כבר גלש לעמוד השני, אני מצרפת לינק.
מקווה שהם יעזרו לבנות בכלל ולבנות שרוצות חתונה עם מוטיב בפרט.
ושוב תודה לכן בנות הפורום! על כל העצות וההתייעצויות כאן.




נטע


----------



## rw12 (24/7/12)

Wow Wow Wow 
טוב כמה שאת יודעת, אני שמה לב להודעות שלך מהימים הראשונים שלי בפורום הזה. סוג של סטוקריות לא מזיקה כפי שכבר ציינתי בעבר 
ממש חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך ועכשיו לא רציתי שהם ייגמרו.
חתונה מהאגדות. פנטזיה שקמה לתחיה ורקמה עור וגידים. עולם הדימיון בתוך המציאות. לא יודעת איך להגדיר את זה
האופי שלכם פשוט משתקף מכל פינה בחתונה הזו, החל בהזמנות ובסמל המשפחתי, ממשיך בחתן ובכלה עם החרבות (אם רק אומה תורמן הייתה מגיעה ככה לכנסיה, Kill bill לא היה קורה..) וכלה בכל מה שהלך על רחבת הריקודים.
אין לי ספק אנשים מדהימים וזוג מרתק. 
באמת שאני מאחלת לכם את כל האושר שבעולם. שגם עולם המציאות ברגעיו הקשים יראה כמו סוג של פנטזיה.
ואם כבר בקטע גיק שיק - My PRECIOUSSS!


----------



## רון אוריאל (25/7/12)

חתונה קסומה 
הצלחתם להכניס כל כך הרבה ממכם לתוך החתונה הזו, וזה מה שעושה את ההבדל ומרגש גם את האורחים. נהדר.
ועכשיו שיהיו חיים טובים של זוגיות נפלאה


----------



## Nooki80 (25/7/12)

אחחח נטע, נטע... 
אין מילים...
כל כך אתם, כל כך מושקע, כ"כ חמוד, פשוט נהדר מא' ועד ת'!
כיף לראות אנשים שהולכים עם ה- passion שלהם כמה רחוק שהם רק יכולים, ולא נכנעים לתכתיבים או דעות לגבי מה ש"צריך" לעשות!
את כזו מקסימה, ולפי מה שאני קוראת, גם ג'ון, ואני מאחלת לכם שתחיו ביחד חיי קסם ואגדה ביחד Happily ever after לעוד שנים אין ספור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יאללה, מתי מפגש פורום הבא?


----------



## המרחפת (26/7/12)

מעולה 
היה ממש כיף לראות וגם ללוות את התהליך!


----------

